# 2006 Fall HRC Grand



## Margo Ellis

The 2006 Fall Grand will be starting on Oct 21. 
349 entries of champions will be there. 
Who is going? Anyone from here? I will be in Flight C. :shock: nervous, I ain't nervous :barf:


----------



## Miriam Wade

Margo-

Just want to wish you & Meg well. You've worked very hard for this. You go girls!!

M


----------



## Howard

Good luck Margo,

Just remember to relax and have a great time!

Howard


----------



## Judy Chute

GOOD LUCK..GOOD LUCK...GOOD LUCK  

So cool, Margo 8) ..that you and "Meg" are going..a great team! .. Please keep us posted as you go...

We are "willing" you with good thoughts and wishes to be a Finalist!! ...and add more new letters to "Meg's" name!!

Judy, "Andi", "Ranger" and "Sebec, Too!!


----------



## Guest

Go get 'em Margo!


----------



## Luker

Ill be there and am running in flight C as well. I believe Im running somewhere very near the top of the order.

So if you see a guy in the holding blind that looks pale faced and like he may be about to puke due to nerves, thats probably me...


Good luck to you.


----------



## Andy Carlson

Best of luck to you and Meg!! You've got a great dog - go have some fun and kick some Grand butt!! :wink: She'll do great with or without that boat!!  

Andy


----------



## Angie B

Sickum kiddo!!!!! :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Team "C" is a wonderful flight....I know a bunch of the folks running there. Dave Brannon, Janet Kimbrough, Steve Vires, Travis Bruce, Dennis Crain, just to name a few off the top of my head. One of our pups is also running in that flight #177 Samson with David James. So you will be in good company.

Remember not to rush anything...it ia all in your own time. You deserve to be there and the tests are all do-able! No matter the hype, it is just about dogs picking up birds. Take a deep breath before you leave the holding blind, exhale, and continue to breath normally.

Most of all have a great time making new friends, that is what you will remember later.

oh yes, one last thing...if you make it to the fifth series remember it's "blow the whistle _then_ shoot the gun."


----------



## Kevin Hannah

Good luck Margo and tell troy to relax,

Say Hi to everyone from ontario, have a great time, wish I was going.

Kevin


----------



## Andy Symons

Good luck to everyone. We'll see you all at the Spring Grand.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Margo,

Our best to you and Meg and Troy! This is so EXCITING! Remember to breathe....Oh, and have a good time! You two CAN do this!

Your Golden friends in Wells, Maine will be cheering you on, just as you have always cheered us on.

Keeping our fingers crossed for you with all the rest of New England!

Diane and Steve


----------



## Margo Ellis

Thanks for all the well wishes, our own Paul Stuart and Diamond will be traveling with Troy and myself. Diamond was the first dogs in our region to carry all three upper level hunt test titles HRCH, MH, and she is GMHR, plus she is nice dog too  

Both of us have been training hard, not really sure what to expect, but it is the journey after all and not destination. Looking forward to meeting some great new friends and visiting with some of our best buds from Canada and and else where. 

Our journey starts on the 17th, we will try and post pictures and the call back list will be on the HRC web site. The test doesn't start until the 21st.


----------



## wsumner

Margo and Paul,

We wish you guys and your dogs best of luck at the Grand. Have a save trip. We will be checking your progress here on the internet. 

Wayne, Linda, Rhino, Kudu & Nyala


----------



## Paul Stuart

Thanks Wanye. I`m planning on having a good time!


----------



## Paula Richard

wsumner said:


> Margo and Paul,
> 
> We wish you guys and your dogs best of luck at the Grand. Have a save trip. We will be checking your progress here on the internet.
> 
> Wayne, Linda, Rhino, Kudu & Nyala



Ditto!! 

Paula Richard


----------



## Polock

Best of luck to both of you guys, Margo and Paul................Enjoy.....


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Aw Geeze Paul!

I did not realize you were going, too, until after I posted to Margo. Of course we wish you the same....remember to breathe ( but guys do that better than us girls)...have a good time ( and I know you will if you're with Margo) and know that your Golden friends in Wells, ME are cheering you on, too!

Our best wishes to you! Stay safe on the trip!

Diane and Steve


----------



## Margo Ellis

Well we are here. After a short stop and some training in NC at Beaverdam Kennels with Charlie Journey for the past two days were arrived this evening in Georgia. Heading out tomorrow to do scope out the training areas and let the dogs stretch their legs some before Saturday morning. All the pups traveled well and were happy to have warmer water to train in I am sure. 
I will try to post pictures up if it is okay with Chris to hog a little band width? 

Margo


----------



## Steve Hamel

Margo,

Make us proud !

Good luck, and have fun !

steve


----------



## deadgrass

Good Luck Margo and Paul! No matter what, you both are great people to have representing our region!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Margo Ellis said:


> Well we are here.
> Margo


Best of luck to you Margo and Paul, Paul are you having trouble with the language? That is a bit far from the Canadian border. I have been told they add extra syllables to some words. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul Stuart

Ken Bora said:


> Margo Ellis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we are here.
> Margo
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you Margo and Paul, Paul are you having trouble with the language? That is a bit far from the Canadian border. I have been told they add extra syllables to some words. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks Ken we managed to figure out the language just today ..................EH! YALL!!


----------



## Becky Mills

Go Margo and Paul! And Rick Jackson, too, if you made it down.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Howard N

> EH! YALL!!


Huh?? 

I love it. :lol: :lol: 



Janice, that was for John.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Well... ...any updates?!? How did the first day go? 

M


----------



## Margo Ellis

We started on land today with an out of order triple, diversion and a blind. We are in the Purinia flight. As of this post dogs are still running. First bird was short on the left going right to left, 50 yards at best, big swing to a far right hand bird out of a difficult to see blind, that was about 100 yard, last bird, in the middle all marks going right to left, last bird was about 75 yards, blind was out to about 110 yards close to the middle bird, which caused a lot of suction to that old mark while running the blind. Diversion came out on last bird picked up. Nice test, freaking hot out! I think I have sunburn. 
Early running dogs were having a hard time seeing the long right hand bird but wind and better lighting improved the marking as the morning went on.
Paul Stuart ran about 1:30 and I ran Meg around 3:30. Long day and we are heading back for call backs shortly. I will post up pictures and results as we know them.


----------



## Judy Chute

> EH! YALL!!


Good Luck, Paul!!...and, again, to Margo in the next series  

...watching for the Call Backs and pictures!!! 

Judy


----------



## Margo Ellis

We are called back to the next series. Tri-Tronics water test. Not sure if I will even get to run tomorrow because the first flight still had dogs to run. Pictures to follow once I figure out how to shot the birds and stuff from my pictures.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Yea! Congrats on the callback Margo (I'm guessing Paul is too-so Congrats also)! You said out of order triple-was 1st or 2nd bird down the flyer? 

Good luck in the 2nd series!! 

M


----------



## David S

I just got a call from Margo annd found out Meg is moving on to the 3rd series.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is doing a great job with this little 3 year old.....GO MARGO.......We are pulling for you and Meg.......!!!!!!

David


----------



## Miriam Wade

Yeeeeeeaaaaa!!!!!!!!! Go Margo & Meg!!!!!!!!  

M


----------



## David S

Margo just called and they are through the 3rd series on their way to the 4th...................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep breathing Margo...........  

Your fan club,

David


----------



## Angie B

Whooooo Hoooooo!!!!!

You go Margo!!!!!

Us Texans are pulling for you!!!!

Angie


----------



## Andy Carlson

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!  So glad you and Meg are having a great time! Must be that Chilly dog is a good luck charm! :wink: Not to mention all your hard work  

Andy


----------



## Paula Richard

Margo:

That is great - keep up the good work!!  

Paula


----------



## Miriam Wade

Giddyup Girlfriend!!!! You're doing right by that dog!! Keep having fun-

M


----------



## Becky Mills

Go Margo and Meg!


----------



## Judy Chute

Good Luck, Margo and "Meg"!!!! Awesome..Go Get'em :twisted:

Judy and "The Boys"..


----------



## David S

Whelp..............Here's to hoping Meg knows how to pheasant hunt......She is on her way to the 5th and final series......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooooooo proud of both Margo and Meg........!!!!!!!!!!

Your biggest fan,

David

Also heard Rob New and Travis Bruce are going to the 5th also.....!!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute

Fifth and Final Series!!!  Keep us Posted, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson

How cool is that?????!!!!!! You know we're all cheering you and Meg on!!

Best of luck and keep up the good work!  

Andy


----------



## Margo Ellis

Just thought I would check in and thank all for the well wishes we have gotten. 
Here is a link to Water Dog One with photos of each test with a discription. 
http://pub135.ezboard.com/fonlinelabsfrm1

It was easier to post that then try to remember all these tests and how we did. I am keeping a journal, that I might post at some point. 
Off to bed, bitch check is a little later tomorrow 7 a.m. instead of 6. 

Margo


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Good luck tomorrow! Remember it's "Blow the whistle - THEN shoot the gun!"


----------



## Miriam Wade

David S said:


> Whelp..............Here's to hoping Meg knows how to pheasant hunt......She is on her way to the 5th and final series......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooooooo proud of both Margo and Meg........!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your biggest fan,
> 
> David
> 
> Also heard Rob New and Travis Bruce are going to the 5th also.....!!!!!


David-

I don't think Margo would mind my saying that she gives you a lot of credit for all of your help and on top of that-Meg started out in your whelping box. Hmmm... ...wonder why you're their Biggest Fan?!? :wink: 

Keep going Margo & Meg!!! 

M


----------



## David S

Margo just called..................................................................................
to let me know.....................................................................................
that HRCH Broken Willows Screamin Eagle SH........................................
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
.........................................................................................................
Passed the Upland Series to give Meg her first GRAND PASS.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am sooooooooooooo happy for both of them............She and Troy have worked so hard to get Meg where she is......!!!!! I am speechless......!!!!!

Way to go girl.................Both of you.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your Biggest Fan,

David


----------



## Andy Carlson

That is just the BEST news!!   I am so happy for Margo and Meg! This has just got to be a dream come true!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Andy


----------



## Kevin Hannah

Way to go  

Congratulations, can't wait to here all about it.

Kevin


----------



## Judy Chute

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Good luck tomorrow! Remember it's "Blow the whistle - THEN shoot the gun!"


Evidently, she did!!! 

Wow!! Congratulations, Margo and "Meg"  

..on their first Grand Pass...Awesome :!: 

Judy, Bob, "Andi", "Ranger" and "Sebec", Too!!


----------



## Miriam Wade

I would love to see the looks on their faces right now!! CONGRATULATIONS Margo & Troy!!! Steak for Meg!!

8) 

M


----------



## Paula Richard

A "Grand" congratulations to Margo and Meg. 8) 

Take care,

Paula


----------



## Goldenboy

Margo & Troy,

Congratulations! Meg is a very nice dog and you guys have done a great job with her.


----------



## Howard

Well done Margo & Meg,

I know from first hand experience how tough passing a Grand can be.

Congratulations,

Howard


----------



## Jim Person

Congrats to Margo and Meg.....


----------



## Diane Brunelle

WOW!!! Margo, this is so very exciting! We are so very proud of you and Meg! A huge congratulations from both of us. A Grand pass with a 3 year old...that is some special combination of dog and handler! What a team!

I imagine there will be some serious celebrating down in GA tonight...and expect the bucket brigade will be out in force. Enjoy!

Diane & Steve


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Congrats Margo, Meg and Troy!

I can only imagine how you must feel right now!

Enjoy the moment! Frame a picture of yourselves and put it up. Years from now, when you look at that photo, you'll be able to remember how great life feels at this moment!

Congratulations!

Chris


----------



## Jason E.

congrats margo 

anyone know if rob new passed?


----------



## wsumner

Congratulation!!!!!!! Way to go Margo, Troy and Meg! 

Wayne, Linda, Rhino, Kudu, Nyala


----------



## David S

According to Margo Rob New did pass..............And so did Travis Bruce with Rowdy..............

David


----------



## Margo Ellis

Well the little red dawg from Vermont and I arrived home around 4 a.m. 
I would like to thank some key people for our success. 
First of all Meg because there is no "I" in team. She and I worked well together after the first, which by the way was a nerve wracking. Second there is Troy because without him there wouldn't be any birds thrown, help applied, or criticism, which we all need Then there are the people in our training group, Paul Stuart who lost Diamond in the second series but came back to help us stay focus for the last three, Bonnie and Tom for throwing and training with us and all their support, plus they watched Hunter for me this past week, sorry he took over your bed guys 
And last but not least at all was David Sternberger for producing this lovely, intelligent animal, and allowing me to make her my own. Plus all his coaching and encouragement has made Meg the dog she is today. 
This picture is for you Grandpa David.











HRCH Broken Willow Screamin Eagle SH
First Grand Pass 2006


----------



## Diane Brunelle

What a beautiful photo, thanks for sharing that with all of us. Nice to know that you all arrived home safely, too.
Again, Congratulations! We look forward to hearing of your second pass next spring :lol: 
Diane and Steve


----------



## Judy Chute

Margo Ellis said:


> Well the little red dawg from Vermont and I arrived home around 4 a.m. ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HRCH Broken Willow Screamin Eagle SH
> First Grand Pass 2006


Is this a Friday AM sunrise photo in VT?  Very beautiful..regardless of where it was taken!! Very nice post, Margo...so I have to say...

Congratulations All Around..to Margo, Troy, and Meg's breeder, David Sternberger...and to David for supporting his puppy, Margo and Troy in such a big way...that's the way it should be!! 

Margo is such a great person to know...always so welcoming at the HRC Trials in VT and where ever she is..encouraging and interested in handlers and their retrievers... her friends. Always making the effort to say "hello", and conversation..a "regular" person  ...(well, she was!!! ) 

Sure shows the possible accomplishment of good training, and confidence in and love of one's dog .. proof of the quality of the road to get there ..is shown in "Meg's" and Margo's huge accomplishment as a "team"... and Meg's whole expression ..great photo!! 

Judy


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Great Photo!!! again - Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Paula Richard

Margo:

That is a great picture of you and Meg - and what a ribbon!!! Congratulations once again. I'm sure you will be on cloud nine for quite a while. Meg is a beautiful girl.

Take care,

Paula


----------



## Margo Ellis

Judy Chute said:


> Margo Ellis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the little red dawg from Vermont and I arrived home around 4 a.m. ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HRCH Broken Willow Screamin Eagle SH
> First Grand Pass 2006
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a Friday AM sunrise photo in VT?   Very beautiful..regardless of where it was taken!! Very nice post, Margo...so I have to say...
> 
> Congratulations All Around..to Margo, Troy, and Meg's breeder, David Sternberger...and to David for supporting his puppy, Margo and Troy in such a big way...that's the way it should be!!
> 
> Margo is such a great person to know...always so welcoming at the HRC Trials in VT and where ever she is..encouraging and interested in handlers and their retrievers... her friends. Always making the effort to say "hello", and conversation..a "regular" person  ...(well, she was!!! )
> 
> Sure shows the possible accomplishment of good training, and confidence in and love of one's dog .. proof of the quality of the road to get there ..is shown in "Meg's" and Margo's huge accomplishment as a "team"... and Meg's whole expression ..great photo!!
> 
> Judy
Click to expand...

Not hardly! That was just at sun set on the beautiful ranch where the ribbons were given out. I didn't look that fresh on Friday morning! We all got up at 5 a.m. to leave by 6 for the long drive home. 

Regular person???? I will always be a regular person, dogs don't allow you to get full of yourself, they will humble you so quick it will make your head spin. Oh and Troy is having me map quest TX??? I wonder why :wink:


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Maud, Texas is in the North East corner of Texas. Map quest will probably have you traveling to Dallas first though...so just get an atlas and map your route.


----------



## Paul Stuart

Margo Ellis said:


> Well the little red dawg from Vermont and I arrived home around 4 a.m.
> I would like to thank some key people for our success.
> First of all Meg because there is no "I" in team. She and I worked well together after the first, which by the way was a nerve wracking. Second there is Troy because without him there wouldn't be any birds thrown, help applied, or criticism, which we all need Then there are the people in our training group, Paul Stuart who lost Diamond in the second series but came back to help us stay focus for the last three, Bonnie and Tom for throwing and training with us and all their support, plus they watched Hunter for me this past week, sorry he took over your bed guys
> And last but not least at all was David Sternberger for producing this lovely, intelligent animal, and allowing me to make her my own. Plus all his coaching and encouragement has made Meg the dog she is today.
> This picture is for you Grandpa David.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HRCH Broken Willow Screamin Eagle SH
> First Grand Pass 2006


Thanks for the kind words Margo.
I must tell you that I was quite dissapointed when I got the news that Diamond was not called back but when we heard that Meg was still in, I knew we had to keep it positive. It was time to put the dissapointment behind me and look ahead and see what the red dawg would bring us. We needed to show some credibility for our Region, and Meg was our hope. I do understand and believe that the Grand is a lot about luck of draw, but I also believe that hard work pays off and we sure did alot of that didn`t we! In my heart I know that both our dogs are capable of the work so I am not ashamed of the showing Diamond gave, specially with her having a confidence issue going into the Grand. I was so happy that one of us put Region 2 on the HRC map.
You and Troy and top notch people and good friends and a joy to travel with. Not all types can live as we did for 10 days without having any hitches. It was a trip to remember. I had a blast! Now I can tell everyone that I travelled with THEEE Margo Ellis!!!
If you guys need a travel parner, look me up any time!
Now it`s time to do some hunting..........
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Kevin Hannah

Paul Stuart said:


> Now I can tell everyone that I travelled with THEEE Margo Ellis!!!


        

I haven't got to travel in the same truck yet, just caravaning across New England. :wink:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

and the definition of class is - 8) 


Paul Stuart said:


> I must tell you that I was quite dissapointed when I got the news that Diamond was not called back but when we heard that Meg was still in, I knew we had to keep it positive. It was time to put the dissapointment behind me
> Thanks guys!!


----------



## Margo Ellis

I thought I would bring this post back up. Miss Meg will turn 11 years old October 16th of this year. After many trials and tribulations in my life, Meg having some serious health issues after my move to Montana, I feel she is again ready to try for that second pass that as eluded us since 2006. So with that said the final journey to the 2014 Fall Grand in Union City Tn will begin on Sept 23 from Montana. This time Meg is bringing with her lucky charm (I hope) HRCH Screamin Eagles Sweet Ride who would have been the Chilly Dawgs niece. 

Miss Meg is running so well that I decided to pull her out of retirement and give it one last shot, she get tired a little more quickly and is a little stiff in the joints in the morning but overall she has bright eyes and wants to jump into the truck, she is telling me "Let's do this thing" so wish us luck as we drive into the sunshine on Tuesday morning. 

Miss Sweet Pea will be by second bullet so if she doesn't come unglued we might actually have a shot at this


----------



## Carol Cassity

Best of luck. Go get em Meg!


----------



## Chuck Wagner

Good luck!


----------

